

Can you connect to AWS (us-east) from Europe? - mixedbit

I have connectivity problems with AWS. Web management console, my ec2 instance (in us-east region) and https://status.aws.amazon.com is unavailable. Heroku seems to work fine. Do you also experience any such issues?
======
dirktheman
Mine's working like a champ (The Netherlands - US-East)!

